# Tanaka kurouchi Gyuto 190mm



## Dadra007

This is my new Tanaka blue n°2. It's budget knife (54 - 60$) with a very good blade, very thin and light, and great for chopping. The choil is a little rough and the handle is cheap (platic collar) but with sand paper and tint oil, it's better. :thumbsup:

Photos (click = HD) 
















]


----------



## chinacats

Nice, that's a lot of &#128298; for the money.


----------



## Dadra007

Yes..; You are right :knife:


----------

